# JMAA needs your opinion respect Inferno!



## JMAA (Sep 16, 2009)

http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/album/inferno
These tracks are free to download anyway. IN 320KBPS!

Well, from these already-made tracks, I need your opinion for them. I'll be uploading more, but don't worry, you can still review the already uploaded tracks.

But first, some explaining on this album.
This doesn't pretend to imitate the way Visceral Games made the game I tributed in this album. It's just whatever it comes to my mind when hearing those circles of Hell.
And I already know I recycled too much the trailer's tune.

EDIT: The album has been finished.


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Sep 16, 2009)

Heh, I can figure out a lot of the samples' sources you used. Prime Loops and Vulpvibe among them, amirite? It's real funny for me to listen to music made with samples I already used for something of mine. For example, I used the beat you used in "Greed" in this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2340201 . Different, eh?

What seems to be the major problem with most of the tracks on there is that they just feel weird to me, like you threw in a bunch of random loops, went with it, and tweaked as you felt. I feel sort of like there's just too much going on at once at parts for me to be able to fully appreciate the songs.

6/10 - has potential, but needs better execution


----------



## JMAA (Sep 16, 2009)

Darkstar-Dracon said:


> Heh, I can figure out a lot of the samples' sources you used. Prime Loops and Vulpvibe among them, amirite? It's real funny for me to listen to music made with samples I already used for something of mine. For example, I used the beat you used in "Greed" in this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2340201 . Different, eh?
> 
> What seems to be the major problem with most of the tracks on there is that they just feel weird to me, like you threw in a bunch of random loops, went with it, and tweaked as you felt. I feel sort of like there's just too much going on at once at parts for me to be able to fully appreciate the songs.
> 
> 6/10 - has potential, but needs better execution


I can tell you something: I normally run out of resources around. The Prime Loops is something I got with a mag, in it's DVD content. And obviously, I also use Vulpvibe because it's something I really had way before Prime Loops (thus not having much around).
If I get the next issue from the mag, I'll know better D&B, just because that issue talks about it as I heard from the one I got.


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Sep 16, 2009)

JMAA said:


> I can tell you something: I normally run out of resources around. The Prime Loops is something I got with a mag, in it's DVD content. And obviously, I also use Vulpvibe because it's something I really had way before Prime Loops (thus not having much around).
> If I get the next issue from the mag, I'll know better D&B, just because that issue talks about it as I heard from the one I got.



I have collected 21 GB of samples since 2006 without spending a penny. So far, I've acquired most of them as free weekly packs from Sony Creative Software at ACIDplanet.com. Personally, I got the Prime Loops from their site.

Also, might be helpful to scavenge sample sellers' sites for free samples in demo packages.

Just a hint to how you can get more samples. :3


----------



## JMAA (Sep 16, 2009)

Darkstar-Dracon said:


> I have collected 21 GB of samples since 2006 without spending a penny. So far, I've acquired most of them as free weekly packs from Sony Creative Software at ACIDplanet.com. Personally, I got the Prime Loops from their site.
> 
> Also, might be helpful to scavenge sample sellers' sites for free samples in demo packages.
> 
> Just a hint to how you can get more samples. :3



;u;
Hoooooolyyyyy shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!
Thanks! I've got now a valuable gold mine!


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Sep 16, 2009)

JMAA said:


> ;u;
> Hoooooolyyyyy shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!
> Thanks! I've got now a valuable gold mine!



Haha, you're welcome. ;D


----------



## bobby123 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd suggest listening to the tones of samples you're using, as the moment you introduce another musical sample (with notes) the two clash. If you have a keyboard, take the root note of the sample (e.g. C) and then play all the notes that would usually form a chord. Those are the notes you can use in your piece. Then, find the samples that use the notes you've identified and put them in your piece.

As said above by Darkstar, you need to identify a theme to go with rather than just throwing everything you can into the song - more loops doesn't necessarily make it a better song. I think you're producing songs too quickly - you seem to release an album every fortnight, but the tunes have the problems mentioned above. If you spent more time and released an album every six months, or heck even just a song or two in that time, your quality should drastically improve. Remember - quality over quantity!


----------



## JMAA (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks all for the kind opinions. Thought I'd like to announce something: Visceral Games likes this album.
http://twitter.com/danteteam
You'll see in the latest posts that they featured my album around Twitter, thus getting me to a total of 1300+ views.
I ASPLODE OF HAPPY.


----------

